# Surf fishing report at Topsail?



## surffishingdaddy (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone have any information about anything being caught in the surf at Topsail?


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

i will do a full report after i return on sunday for topsail.


----------



## Suds (Apr 17, 2010)

Check the East Coast Sports website. Capt Chris has a report up. He's right next to the causeway in Surf City.


----------



## Raleighwood (Sep 18, 2009)

will look forward to reading - i'm heading down there tomorrow


----------



## surffishingdaddy (Jun 21, 2011)

Went yesterday...had no luck. Zero bites! Just some seaweed!


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Not a single bite!!! Fished hard both tides and had the best bait i could catch and some i had salted, but no luck. There were a few blues and mullet caught on jolly roger and sea view but nothing in the sand. Maybe in 3-4 more weeks it will turn around.


----------

